# FCC Orders Wireless Mic Freq Change



## STEVETERRY (Jan 16, 2010)

*Note from mbenonis: The author of this article makes a number of generalizations that are misleading at best and factually incorrect at worst. See the thread in the Sound Forum for a better synopsis, and see the following link for the full details:
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-10-16A1.pdf*


From the New York Times today:

F.C.C. Orders Wireless Mike Modifications


By MATT RICHTEL
Published: January 15, 2010

SAN FRANCISCO — Broadway theaters, sports franchises and other public entertainment forums must change the radio frequency they use for their wireless microphones under an order issued Friday by the Federal Communications Commission.

Under the order, the groups have until June 12 to find other radio frequencies, something the theaters said could cost thousands of dollars per institution but that they can do.

The F.C.C.’s ruling relates to a broader shift in the way the nation allocates precious spectrum used to transmit signals for mobile phones, TVs and other devices. The commission said the transition was necessary to make spectrum in the 700-megahertz band available for use by next-generation wireless services for consumers and public safety agencies.

Use of much of that spectrum has been licensed for around $20 billion by major wireless carriers.

Broadway theaters and other groups, like sports leagues, had hoped to maintain some slice of the spectrum because they said it would be too disruptive to change. They argued that their use would not interfere with the new spectrum uses.

Still, Thomas Ferrugia, director of government relations for the Broadway League, a trade group, said that many theaters had anticipated the commission ruling and begun to develop alternative plans.

Art Brodsky, a spokesman for Public Knowledge, a consumer advocacy group, said the F.C.C.’s order was important because the spectrum vacated could be used by entrepreneurs seeking to come up with new wireless services. “By moving the wireless microphones out of their current spectrum, it clears the way for a whole new generation of wireless services,” he said.


----------



## fredthe (Jan 16, 2010)

What the article fails to mention is that the order also legitimizes unlicensed wireless mic use in the rest of the TV band. See the discussion in the sound forum for more details: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/sound/17533-update-wireless-mics-united-states.html

-Fred


----------



## mbenonis (Jan 16, 2010)

Unfortunately, the author of this article made it sound a lot more sensational than it actually is. Most users of wireless mics are already operating below 700 MHz, and these users will not need to make any changes to their setup. Those still using 700 MHz equipment will indeed need to change their equipment, and it could be costly--but they knew it was coming. Also, the author failed to mention the FCC's temporary waiver for users of wireless microphones, which is arguably just as important as the 700 MHz band clearing.

The article was written to sensationalize the Report and Order and grossly oversimplifies what the Commission did.


----------



## SHARYNF (Jan 16, 2010)

mbenonis said:


> Unfortunately the author gets it all wrong. See my thread in the Sound forum on this.



If there are errors then PLEASE show the correction in the thread with the errors. Not to be overly critical but if the author got it wrong, then don't have the reader need to search around to find the corrections

Sharyn


----------

